# Scooter comes home!!!



## flash (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks to all the Forum members who offered thoughts and prayers for my little guy, Scooter. He is doing much better, but we have to keep and eye on him. Kidney's are still a little bit of an issue. It sure was an empty house with out him. 



The ride home



Resting on his favorite cushion.

Thanks again to all.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 27, 2009)

Great news


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 27, 2009)

Glad to hear things sound better than they did.  Better keep him away from the Q and the beers for a couple of weeks.


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh what a good feeling that must be.  Hope things continue to go well.  This is an awesome site for all kinds of support.

I know when we lost our Aspen the support was welcome.


----------



## dexter (Jul 27, 2009)

I will continue to keep scooter in my prayers. Glad he's home.


----------



## bbq engineer (Jul 27, 2009)

Great news Flash!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm pulling for the little guy!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 27, 2009)

Great ta hear flash!  Hope the little feller keeps it on the up swing.


----------



## garyt (Jul 27, 2009)

Glad to hear it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pignit (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## morkdach (Jul 27, 2009)

WELCOME HOME SCOOTER.
GREAT NEWS FLASH


----------



## hemi (Jul 27, 2009)

I am sure glad to hear he came home ok..  I am a member of 
a Rottie Rescue group and I get along with dogs and animals 
a LOT better than people usually..  I am ALWAYS glad to hear
good news about them .. Go Scooter !!    Hemi..


----------



## ronp (Jul 27, 2009)

Come on Scooter, you can do it. Huray from Luckie and Jackpot!!! And Carol and me of course.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 27, 2009)

Great News, everyone is praying for his full recovery.


----------



## flash (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everybody. At the Vet's, I had to hand feed him, but tonight he ate all by himself with no assistance. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 No tail wagging yet though, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 27, 2009)

Good news for sure. Hope he continues his recovery. GO SCOOTER!


----------



## desertlites (Jul 28, 2009)

great news Flash.


----------



## ronp (Jul 28, 2009)

Every dog I have had loves liver sausage, Braunshwager sp?. Get him a chunk of that, might get him a waggin.


----------



## gnubee (Jul 28, 2009)

That makes my day. Thanks for the update. He is such a cutie. 

I always like ice cream when I'm feeling down. But he'd probably like a rack of baby backs.


----------



## 66galaxie (Jul 28, 2009)

Glad to hear your dog is doing better!


----------



## flash (Jul 28, 2009)

I am sure he would love some Beef Ribs right now, but afraid his diet will make a major change to a more bland one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 I need to work as much fat out of his diet as I can.


----------



## fired up (Jul 28, 2009)

That is great news! Hang in there Scooter.


----------

